# Car equipment



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

What do you guys use for car equipment or could recommend? I have a Lexus with leather seats that I'm trying to preserve, as well as the real Wood trim that costs hundred to replace. 

I was looking at the Kurgo products and have been contemplating on buying the car door guard and either back seat bridge or the hammock. I plan on taking my new dog everywhere i go with me so i am preparing for it now. I know there's a few products on amazon but not confident in there quality. I would much rather spend more money once rather then buy the same product four different times.

If my new buddy likes to ride shotgun then of course ill be buying a seat cover as well, probably from walmart or something cheap. 

thanks for the help!


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

My dogs are always crated in the car. It's just so much safer for them. It helps keep the car a lot cleaner as well. I have two layers of blankets covering the back area of my Highlander and put the crates on top of there. I generally leave all of my dog equipment in the car, except leash, collar and food. Toys are always put away in the house but I have a number of balls that stay in the car as well as a no-spill water bowl.


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

hi, lexus suv driver here as well.
*per mult other large dog breed owners- i don't crate or put a bar up- simply b/c of the protection the gsd offers to me as i drive in my car or if i have to make a quick stop.
if dog is crated, or confined via bars, what's to stop a criminal from getting into rest of vehicle ?

if my dog is free or APPEARS free? well- they wouldn't dare mess w/ us!!!

for my lexus specifically--- he is restrained but appears free to roam suv!!
it has metal loops on rear cargo area floor for the cargo net that comes with it. i use a very short metal chain leash attached to this loop, and to chance. it allows him to sit up or stand, he can even put head just partially over top of 2nd row seat to see- but that's it, he can't jump up and over, no chance he'd hang himself. or destroy leather etc. 
*yes, he has lunged before at a man who came thru traffic up to the vehicle and the metal attached to suv is solid, also lexus dealership has said it can hold his wt if needed....

he's too big to be in the car unrestrained just incase he wanted to cuddle! or if accident he would be deadly force flying around, not to mention himself injured. 

hope this helps 
*in a car backseat, could maybe do same thing somehow? would def use a waterproof dog blanket!


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

sry i see u have lexus car.
ummmmmm hmmmm 
i would use the blankets and restrain so he doesn't hurt self or u but if well trained, he would probably just sit there as mine does when we take him out in vw bug convertible. he can only FIT shotgun! and he sits there proudly!! (can't actually lay down comfortably so this is short trips only!)
(oh and mine isn't very well trained yet lol but he is smart and he tries


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Nickyb said:


> .......I plan on taking my new dog everywhere i go with me so i am preparing for it now.


Clearly you have the illness....as so many of us do. I too take my GSDs with me everywhere.

Within the last four years I started with a Jaguar X Type...which was too small for my GSD so I started driving a Buick Park Avenue....plenty of room. Then I realized traveling with your GSD is best done while the dog is crated....plus you accumulate gear. So I picked-up a Ford Escape...crate fit nice, plus room for equipment.

When the second GSD came into the picture I went to a Ford Flex, but quickly realized two crates and gear didn't fit such that I could haul any of my five kids....not to mention the wife.

So now....I have a GMC Savanna full size passenger van. I can seat eight, haul two crates, dogs and all my gear.

Five cars in four years....because I want to take my dogs with me everywhere. 

You're clearly sick....buy a van.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> What do you guys use for car equipment or could recommend? I have a Lexus with leather seats that I'm trying to preserve, as well as the real Wood trim that costs hundred to replace.
> 
> I was looking at the Kurgo products and have been contemplating on buying the car door guard and either back seat bridge or the hammock. I plan on taking my new dog everywhere i go with me so i am preparing for it now. I know there's a few products on amazon but not confident in there quality. I would much rather spend more money once rather then buy the same product four different times.
> 
> ...


pet smart sells a back seat cover that is a materiel kind of like a vinyl..that has good strong attachments for the seat and straps for the headrests--I would have one for my car but it is so old there are no back seat headrests! Also, I got Sib a Champion seat restraint-its kinda like a full body harness and gives her great protection in case if fast stops, accidents etc..Also keeps her in the back seat..This is a wonderful product..


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't expect a dog to protect me from criminals and I would never risk my dog's safety because I want them to protect me.

I would rather be robbed and safe with my dog than have my dog fly through the windshield during a car accident. 

Just my opinion.

Eta. Something else to consider when you do get into a car accident and have an unrestrained dog in the car that is mobile - what if you're hurt and need assistance getting out of your vehicle? What if you're unconscious? How will paramedics or other people trying to get to you be able to help with a large dog lunging at them and trying to bite them?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, fear of a car jacking is definitely not a good reason to have your dog out and about in your vehicle. The biggest reason against it is the whole paramedic thing...your dog could be shot in order to get to you and save your life. I have a mini cooper, I took out the back seat and put a crate in it. Now it looks like a police car, and I get the best looks when a GSD jumps out of a MINI.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have Kurgo zip line in my minivan. Because it was too short to go horizontally, I have it vertically. It's attached the to far rear handhold and anchored to the floor bracket. Scarlett is in the harness, with the leashy-thing attached to the zip line. She is restrained, but able to move around. She doesn't get all tangled up in it either.  I have leather seats, but she's in the back of the van and has no real access to them. I still use an old blanket that I bought in Mexico 30+ years ago to cover the other anchors in the floor and cut down on the dog hair in the carpet. It works well for us. When I take our BMW X3, I just move the blanket to the backseat of that car and the zip line actually goes between both hand holds in that car. HTH.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I too use the zip line. It is in the back seat along with a hammock to prevent her from falling into the floorboard. It works great. She can walk the back seat, look out either windshield but safe from flying with the zip line/harness


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I have Neoprene seat covers (http://www.coverking.com/c-6-custom-seat-covers.aspx) on my leather (not a Lexus!) seats and use the Champion harness for safety (CHAMPION Harness).

Kaiser needs to be crated so if he is going to be left in the car so I use a crate in my backseat sometimes which probably wouldn't work for you.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

:thumbup:


W.Oliver said:


> Clearly you have the illness....as so many of us do. I too take my GSDs with me everywhere.
> 
> Within the last four years I started with a Jaguar X Type...which was too small for my GSD so I started driving a Buick Park Avenue....plenty of room. Then I realized traveling with your GSD is best done while the dog is crated....plus you accumulate gear. So I picked-up a Ford Escape...crate fit nice, plus room for equipment.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:.. my kids are grown up.. they say I take Tessa more places than I took them...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dogs are crated in my van. I have three kennels and a platform that holds all my gear. A few weeks ago we took three people and five dogs to Schutzhund training.

I used to have my dog riding free in the back seat of my sedan, and I'd zip-tied one of those crate dividers between the headrests so she couldn't interfere with me driving. One day some yahoo cut me off from a dead stop in a 50mph zone. Thankfully the make-shift barrier held but if not, the dog would have flown through the windshield or landed on me and probably seriously injured me. You can only control how YOU drive and IMO having a loose animal in the vehicle is like asking for 80lbs of debris to go slamming about. Crate, barrier, car harness...we owe it to our dogs to keep them safe and keep US safe.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Like Wayne, I started with a 2 door(not a Jag but a Monte Carlo) then went to a 4 door GMC Sierra. My dog rode inside and when we got to training, he was crated in the back. 
I didn't like the fact that he rode loose in the truck, and in the back there was no AC so I opted for a boring minivan. Floor is flat, holds his 700 crate(he won't fit in a 500 all day) and I can add two other crates if needed.
BORING! I never thought I'd be a minivan driver, but after looking at SUV's(Ford Flex was my dream ride) I decided a minivan was the best for my training ride.
I couldn't/wouldn't do the zipline or hammock because we need our dogs contained in crates during training. And God forbid if we were ever in a wreck....I'd rather have my dog crated while commuting, just in case.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Lexus RX 350 SUV. My girl is always crated in the back.

But, Orvis makes phenomenal quality doggy car gear, covers, etc. for an uncrated dog in your car. Orvis has the best customer service around too!


Dog Seat Covers | Car Ramps, Beds & Mats for Dogs | Orvis


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I should've made it clear but i have a 4 door Lexus sedan. Crates really wouldn't work for me so i've brought it down to a few different items that i feel like i should purchase. 

Front seat:
Seat cover
Car Harness for Dogs / Dog Safety Harness -- Orvis
or 
TruFit Smart Harness - Kurgo Products
and this or something like it.
Car Door Guard? - Kurgo Products



For back seat riding. It is up between these three. 
The back seat bridge (not sure how confident i am with this one)
Backseat Bridge - Kurgo Products
A hammock type device like this 
Wander Hammock - Kurgo Products
or a backseat extender? (not sure if i like this one either)
Dog Travel Accessory / Solid Foam Microfiber Backseat Extender -- Orvis


Does anyone have any experience with any of these. Yes i caught the bug and i'm going to run with it! I know the most cost effective and safest way would be to crate.... but I'm in no way selling a car i just bought, nor ripping the backseat out lol


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Crate! 
IF you must have the dog out, use a harness and seat cover. 
But really...please crate. There are so many stories about dogs getting out, getting injured or having issues with emergency care workers. You might think it would never happen to you...then it does...


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

You can't fit a crate in sideways in the back seat? It might not fit in one piece, but you can try to assemble it in the car.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

The crate would never fit, I had to fit a smaller crate for my girlfriends sisters dog and not only did it take up the whole back seat with very little room to spare, it damaged the leather and he wasn't even in it. Now a crate for a gsd... yikes!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What model do you have? I can fit 2 crates in my mom's Lexus SUV


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

ummm sabledog and mart? u didn't read my post very clearly.
chance is ALWAYS RESTRAINED and i also put it was for his safety incase of accident! aside from my own w/ him causing an accident if he loose...but yes he can still stand/sit if desired. he loves it. 
in bug shotgun, i may n ot have made clear he is restrained. but yah he is.
and regarding carjacking etc, i live in high crime area, cops have even said it is better for one to believe chance loose. again, i stated clearly that he was not unrestrained.
also just to freak u out.
i own a gun too. yikes. jj but really


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Why would owning a gun freak me out? I lived in a high crime area for a while. Then we moved. Problem solved, lol.

I'd rather rely on a gun than my dog any day. Crate the dog, carry a gun


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Lexus GS 400
Its a 4 door Sedan, not an suv like everyone thinks lol.
If it was an LS model, that would be one thing.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, that makes it different then 

Dog in the back seat with car seat cover and harness.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

W.Oliver said:


> Clearly you have the illness....as so many of us do. I too take my GSDs with me everywhere.
> 
> Within the last four years I started with a Jaguar X Type...which was too small for my GSD so I started driving a Buick Park Avenue....plenty of room. Then I realized traveling with your GSD is best done while the dog is crated....plus you accumulate gear. So I picked-up a Ford Escape...crate fit nice, plus room for equipment.
> 
> ...


:toasting::rofl::rofl: 

Umm Koda is not allowed in my Jag, only in the landrover. I'm planning on getting a Mini cooper, that's going to be mine and Koda's car- I heard the gas mileage is pretty good.

Back when I had my Infiniti, Zeus was always in the back seat, no restraints whatsover, I was big bad mommy. He likes to stick his head out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I had a 4-door sedan I got a heavy-duty seat cover and then used a 36" crate on the back seat. The seat cover prevented damage to the upholstery (and kept things clean). I used a Precision Pet "suitcase" crate so it slide in flat and then I popped it into place on the back seat. Worked fine for my GSD(s), no damage to the car.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

I know, I've had crates in sedans. You can't fit it in the back seat? For basic travel I stick my girl in a 400 unless I know she's going to be crated for an extended period. And she's a pretty big girl.


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

sable~ i was going with u think i'm a nutter for allowing a large gsd unrestrained in car and encouraging others to do the same, so i ment'd the crime and said i have a gun too- like yah i am proabaly a nut. and you are probably anti nra.... and will jump on me for that too....
it was dumb attempt at me jokin around.
i know nothing about u and it was dumb. sorry.
forgive?

chance is always restrained.
and i don't actually feel need to pack lol well, not always.... :crazy:


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

No worries


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a dog seatbelt in the car. I don't like the idea of a crate because I've heard of too many accidents where crates either broke apart or opened up during an accident and the dogs were either thrown from the car or escaped out a broken window.

However if you use a seatbelt be careful about which type you choose, many "car harnesses" for dogs are not actually tested or strength-rated to hold up in an accident. In fact one harness I used to have (Four Paws car harness) actually said in the packaging that it was only for use during normal driving conditions, in other words if there's a crash all bets are off.

Either of the car harnesses you mentioned should be fine, IIRC Kurgo and Bergan are two of the brands that have been safety tested and/or strength rated. Personally I use the Champion seatbelt but they didn't have as many tested options back when I bought it as there are now.

I also have the Kurgo Wander Hammock, no complaints here. I've had it for a few months and have had no problems with it. Well, it's kinda ugly with the orange stripe but it does the job.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you, that is exactly what i was looking for. The orange stripe on the Kurgo is definitely ugly but if it works, you cant beat it. My only issue with the hammock style is that isnt there some play when the dog stands on where you would put your legs? just seems like she would still fall down a few inches (of course its better then the normal drop)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think if you tighten the straps a lot, there shouldn't be any drop there, but it would probably be a little wobbly if they actually stood on the part of the hammock that is over the leg space. I guess it also depends on how much space there is between your front and back seats, if there's less space the cover might be too long so the hammock could end up not able to get tight enough to avoid having somewhat of a drop (if that makes sense.)

One of the reasons I chose the Kurgo is because there's a zipper in the center of the hammock so if you want you can unzip half, so half is still a hammock but someone could sit in the seat on the other half without you having to remove the whole thing.
I have a minivan and I use the cover on the rear bench seats. I took out one of the middle seats so there isn't anything to attach the hammock to on one side (there's no seat in front of the bench seat on one side) so that way I can still use the half hammock on the side where there's a 'middle' seat in front of it.


----------

